# Mini logging trailer loading



## huskyhank (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got a heavy duty 6x10 flatbed trailer with enough weight capacity to be able to haul a few logs. Now I need to figure a better way to get the logs on the trailer. I can do it with my wagon jack, log lifter and a come-along. But its slow and difficult and the bigger logs may prove impossible.

I'm thinking of:

1) winching the logs over the rear of the trailer over a roller and ramp

2) loading by winching/rolling logs up ramps from the side

Both those ideas involve buying a winch of some sort. How much power will it take to do this? A big battery adds to the stuff I'll have to fool with. How about one of these: http://www.portablewinch.com/en/ I could use one of those for a lot of things.

The trailer has a steel channel frame and is rated for 5000 pounds, so a couple of good size logs or one really big log will be all I can carry. I'm not doing this every day but I would like to have a way to quickly and easily grab some logs when I want to. I have good access to trees but its lots better if I can get them and move them to my place. Going back to the site to mill is a problem because of construction activity.

Your thoughts and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2010)

I have an old boat wench (very heavy duty) mount on the touge of the trailer. Choke it and crank it right up the ramp. Some times you need a peavy to strighten it back up but no big deal even a 4000lber.
To take it off I just back up to a tree strap it off and drive out from under it.


----------



## huskyhank (Aug 17, 2010)

What does your ramp look like?
I'm thinking some slick metal will help the log slide, maybe a v-shaped ramp to keep the log on and straight.
A roller at the top like a boat roller but steel?

I'm trying to take all the fight out of this I can.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 17, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> What does your ramp look like?
> I'm thinking some slick metal will help the log slide, maybe a v-shaped ramp to keep the log on and straight.
> A roller at the top like a boat roller but steel?
> 
> I'm trying to take all the fight out of this I can.



I have to short maybe 3ft 2x12 ramps so they will not break. Its all very easy. The key is to have a wide ramp becaue some times you will need to snatch them at an angel. (thats when you need to strighten it)

There's not much of a fight to it. The guy on the hand wench may break a sweet but only take 10min's tops.


----------



## mtngun (Aug 17, 2010)

For big logs, parbuckle up the side, perhaps using a hand cranked boat winch. Or an ATV-style electric winch, which you can get pretty cheap, and run power from the truck battery rather than a separate battery.






For lesser logs, mount a crane on the trailer, the kind that pivots.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 18, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> The trailer has a steel channel frame and is rated for 5000 pounds


That is not a lot of weight, many trees can/will go over 5,000 lbs. If you cut down to 12' you could take one section at a time.

Last year I calculated that a 36" DBH Walnut that was 22' long weighed in the neighborhood of 8,000-9,000 lbs. I got a flatbed not long ago that will carry 8,000 lbs. Would be nice to have a 10 ton trailer.


----------



## huskyhank (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, logs can be heavy. I don't have any desire for longer than 8.5 - 9 feet as that is about the maximum for my guide board and its about as long as I can handle and store conveniently. 

I'm happy to mill shorter logs, as I have no problems using 4 or 5 foot lumber and its lots easier to handle and store. If I'm making a 4 foot long table top, 5 foot boards are a fine starting place. Longer logs save time in milling because of set-up time but if its a nice log and a little short I'll cut it. I'm not making a commercial product.

Here's a chart I made to remind me what logs might weigh before I start trying to load too much on my trailer.


----------



## huskyhank (Aug 18, 2010)

That side loading set up mtngun shows seems to have a pretty puny winch in relation to the log. 

What do you think is needed to roll a 4000 pound log up ramps like that?

I'm liking the idea of something that does not cost much.

smokinj - any idea how powerful your winch is? What does it take to pull a 4000 pounder up over the back of the trailer?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> That side loading set up mtngun shows seems to have a pretty puny winch in relation to the log.
> 
> What do you think is needed to roll a 4000 pound log up ramps like that?
> 
> ...



My wench came off a 1970 fiberglass boat had to be around 4000lbs but it does not take as much as you would think. Once I get it on the trailer I leave it choke and chalk both sides and gone! Easy Peasy....And my tralier is at least 2 foot of the ground. If you had a low one that would be the berrys.
I like the hand crank because it locks on evey knotch you take and helps hold the log on while transporting.
Now I mounted the wench right on the toung of the trailer nothing to give or bend.


----------



## splitpost (Aug 19, 2010)

go for a power winch but use a pulley system like a snatch block to reduce the work the winch needs to do 




,straight line pulling kills small winches,my warn xd9000 now sits in a box


----------



## gemniii (Aug 19, 2010)

smokinj said:


> My wench came off a 1970 fiberglass boat had to be around 4000lbs but it does not take as much as you would think. Once I get it on the trailer I leave it choke and chalk both sides and gone! Easy Peasy....And my tralier is at least 2 foot of the ground. If you had a low one that would be the berrys.
> I like the hand crank because it locks on evey knotch you take and helps hold the log on while transporting.
> Now I mounted the wench right on the toung of the trailer nothing to give or bend.



A good wench is difficult to come by.





and you probably should refrain from telling us where you are mounting one


----------



## smokinj (Aug 19, 2010)

gemniii said:


> A good wench is difficult to come by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Always a spelling bee guy out there.....


----------

